# New to the "Back of House"



## adam_Cullen (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I've been a home cook for a while now and was a server and bartender in highschool and college, so I was mainly a FOH guy for years and my experience in a professional kitchen is fairly limited. I just recently took on some seasonal work as a line cook to better improve my cooking and knife skills, so I was wondering if there was any advice some of the chefs/cooks on this cite could offer someone in my position. Any thoughts?


----------



## mise_en_place (Jun 7, 2021)

Pay attention and learn as much as you can. You're going to mess up.

Don't be sorry, be better. Keep showing up to work and you'll get there. 

Where are you working, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 7, 2021)

Look, listen, clean up after yourself and ask questions (especially when you're not 110% sure how to do something).

What do you have in the way of your own tools now?


----------



## adam_Cullen (Jun 9, 2021)

mise_en_place said:


> Pay attention and learn as much as you can. You're going to mess up.
> 
> Don't be sorry, be better. Keep showing up to work and you'll get there.
> 
> Where are you working, if you don't mind me asking?


sure thing, i am working at this place in north Idaho called Skyhouse. its this ski resort dining on the top of the mountain. great place to get my feet wet in my opinion.


----------



## adam_Cullen (Jun 9, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Look, listen, clean up after yourself and ask questions (especially when you're not 110% sure how to do something).
> 
> What do you have in the way of your own tools now?



thank you for the advice. 

i have a Hirogatake SLD 135mm petty, my Kramer Carbon (i am actually looking to replace in the bag, it was just the only chef i had accessible after the move so would also love some reccos for that), and my Global Slicer. besides the knives, i have the basics for a standard roll... shears, micro-plain, fish tweezers, brush, honing rod, spoons, etc..


----------



## Neogeo333 (Jun 28, 2021)

Yeah like everyone said before, look, learn and ask questions. It's OK to screw up just say sorry and move on. Also don't start drinking after shift is over, lol.


----------



## Ochazuke (Jun 28, 2021)

Neogeo333 said:


> Yeah like everyone said before, look, learn and ask questions. It's OK to screw up just say sorry and move on. Also don't start drinking after shift is over, lol.


100% this. I've seen more talented chefs than I can count end up wasting their abilities and potential just because they got caught up in the after-hours shenanigans. It also helps to have a goal: whether that's to learn certain skills, to chase after a certain cuisine (or chef), or even to have your own place. 

I think the biggest threat for a lot of long-time chefs is that they get comfy where they are (both in skill set and physical space) and they don't have their goals to propel them forward.


----------



## Ochazuke (Jun 28, 2021)

Also don't neglect your footwear. Invest in quality shoes to save your feet, knees, and back.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jun 28, 2021)

Brush up on your dick jokes, a carrot and 2 lemons hidden in a station will never not be funny.


----------



## panda (Jun 28, 2021)

don't be a b*tch


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 28, 2021)

Neogeo333 said:


> Also don't start drinking after shift is over, lol.


Or right before or during the shift! Which should be obvious but....


----------



## Byphy (Jun 28, 2021)

Keep a clean station.
Drink water.


----------



## panda (Jun 28, 2021)

Neogeo333 said:


> Also don't start drinking after shift is over, lol.


why tf not??


----------



## Neogeo333 (Jun 28, 2021)

Seen too many f ups because people drink before or during their shifts. Seeing it all in NYC from seeing people loosing fingers, burnt, doing lines in the bathroom and many other things. I stopped doing alcohol during my shift after a guy got fired a few years ago.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 28, 2021)

panda said:


> why tf not??


----------



## panda (Jun 28, 2021)

Neogeo333 said:


> Seen too many f ups because people drink before or during their shifts. Seeing it all in NYC from seeing people loosing fingers, burnt, doing lines in the bathroom and many other things. I stopped doing alcohol during my shift after a guy got fired a few years ago.


but you said don't start drinking after shift. did you mean until aftershift csuse thst makes way mor3 sense.


----------



## Alder26 (Jun 28, 2021)

Buy good shoes (Birkenstocks are my choice). 

Listen to your chefs and fellow cooks. 

Don't drink on the job.

Learn to right labels that are clear and help identify product.... and are puns. Everybody likes punny labels.


----------



## Neogeo333 (Jun 28, 2021)

panda said:


> but you said don't start drinking after shift. did you mean until aftershift csuse thst makes way mor3 sense.


I said after the shift is over. Doesn't matter, I'm pretty sure if OP is serious about the job he/she will have some common sense.


----------



## McMan (Jun 28, 2021)

A TnT in a pint glass is precisely the sort of after-shift perk a cool bartender should offer!--and the owner/manager/supervisor should always be blind to the fact.


----------



## ian (Jun 28, 2021)

Neogeo333 said:


> I said after the shift is over. Doesn't matter, I'm pretty sure if OP is serious about the job he/she will have some common sense.




panda’s saying you left out the word “until”, which changes the meaning.



Neogeo333 said:


> Also don't start drinking after shift is over, lol.


----------



## daveb (Jun 28, 2021)

DON'T be like the gal that started for me 2day.

First day, she did a little this, little that, everyday tasks. Did fine. But I realized she left a debris field everywhere she had been - even in my office. Work clean. Ask questions (but don't ask the same questions), do the **** jobs - fun jobs will come,. And show up!


----------



## parbaked (Jun 28, 2021)

Be on time
Work clean
Be nice…


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 29, 2021)

Alder26 said:


> Learn to right labels that are clear and help identify product.... and are puns. Everybody likes punny labels.


Spanikopita = Spank


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 29, 2021)

48M Southcentral PA looking for a plate of Spanikopita and maybe some artichokes. No drinking. No drugs.


email me at chokemespankme at Hotmail


----------

